# hybrid DET



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of modifications have you done to your car


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Check out the link in my signature for details. Got class, I'll be back later...


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Thougt I would use this thread to brag ;o)
SMC short throw shifter, Primera SR20DE, T3/T4 turbo, HKS FMIC, 370 cc injectors, Walbro 255 lph fuel pump, Nismo adj, fuel pressure regulator, JWT ECU with 4 bar program, Pulsar GTiR MAF, SR16VE flywheel, ACT Xtreme PP and street Disc, MSD 6AL and blaster 3 coil, Greddy Profec B, Type R BOV, Oil catch can, Radiator cap, and oil cap, Deltagate wastegate, custom Silvia manifold, KYB GR2 struts, Intrax springs, SE-R cross drilled front and rear disc brakes, JWT S3 cams, Unorthodox 2 pulley set, 16" Enkei RF-1's with Kuhmo ECSTA 712's, custom dual front STB, Sentra SPort coupe seats with Schrothe Rallye 3 harnesses, 300zx turbo hood scoop, aluminum touring wing, and 4 doors.

Soon to have:
Custom intake manifold, Stainless Steel equal length exhaust manifold, Nissan Motorsports Suspension, Nissan Motorsports Euro Radiator, Nissan motorpsorts front air dam, Autopower roll bar, and Pulsar GTiR 444cc injectors.

John
New Orleans, LA


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissmodriver your car sounds awesome you must have spend a lot of money and time into it. I have plans for my car to but it's going to consist around a GA16DE.

Do you have any pictures of your car beacause i wouls like to see it.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I do have some pics, but I have no idea how to post them here.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

so... 

how's it runnin' john?

LoL


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you email them to me via hotmail


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

*PICS*

i want some too [email protected] 

i wanna see the mighty b12!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> *I do have some pics, but I have no idea how to post them here. *


upload the pictures to www.printroom.com then attach them to your message using the


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...modriver&album_id=70251&image_id=3&courtesy=1[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*hybrid's sentra*

Well i dont know how to resize these, sorry guys...









The Nismo Project and Chirs Munzio from SGHA








Engine compartment.


For more, check out the link in my signature.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

John and Charles cars have come a long way! Love to see a clean hybrid (especially a B12).

I should have some pic of my father turbo B12 up soon, but he doesn't want me to post any untill it is completely finished, but here is the list:

1987 B12 hatchback (looks like the coupe and sedan)
Sr20det from a GTi-R
444cc injectors
97 Skyline GT-R fuel pump
GTi-R ECU and MAF
MSD 6AL with adj rpm box ( I can't remember what you call this thing!)
B14 Se-r tranni 
B&M Short Throw Shifter
ACT 4 puck clutch set (street/strip)
B13 Axles with Altima hubs
Altima disk brake conversion
B13 KYB AGX all around
Ebaich springs
3" Exhaust with HKS canister 
And awhole bunch of other stuff i'm forgetting!

I forgot to add the things to come, but some sooner than others list: 
B14 Rims with Nitto 555R's
GTi-R front seats
T4/T3 turbo (not till later on this year though)
Total flow stainless steel manifold
5 MSD 75/lb
FTF Fuel Rail
Possibly a completely different suspention set up or just GC Coilovers added to current.
SDS Engine management system is possible but recently started to look @ AEM (if they have a system for the SR20 by the time were ready for a standalone this might be the choice)


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*big ups!*

Hey Mario!

How have you and you dad been? I hope John told you about the deals greg is giving out at mossy nissan. 



> John and Charles cars have come a long way!


simply put, I owe you and your dad alot for the help. I don't think I or john included would have been able to come this far without you guys.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car Nismodriver but I don't really like the wing and taillight covers, but it's all personal. That is a freaking beast of an engine!!! Do you have any 1/4 times???


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

*That's it.*

I want one of those too...we'll see what the acura boys around here think of that!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: big ups!*



hybrid DET said:


> *Hey Mario!
> 
> How have you and you dad been? *


Business has been really busy for him. It's like everyone and there best friend wants a Primera or DET swapped. The B12 took the back burner for most of the winter, so now it's finally getting the finishing touches.

I have a 93 Se-r now that's getting a BB DET. I got about $1000 to throw into parts, so hopefully I can keep up with the B12 when it's done  

Big John, , told me about the deal. My dad said he's gonna jump on a few of those things soon (mainly the airdam and radiator).


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Mario and Charles,
Yeah you guys provided some awesome motivation to me. Unfortuantely, I hate to exceed my predacessors (sp?), but it is inevitable. I will reign supreme, muhahahaha. Glad to see everyone has come so far. You guys rock!

Don't like the wing and taillights(Painted em, not covers)???
Well, I don't like you black bumpers and hub caps 
Honestly though, I am building (that's right no where near done yet) the car for show and go. To each their own. 

No ET's yet, working out some ignition problems. I hope to have it ready for some drag wars coming up in May. I'm gonna run 12's or blow it up trying  

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to loose the hubcaps and steelies this month. Just gotta find some CHEAP 15" wheels.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Honastly, no offense intended. Your car is in alot better shape than mine was when I started. Keep it up, it'll come along. Mine is the product of about 3 years hard work and $10k. Just set your goals and go with it.
John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Nismo. I try to keep my car looking good. These cars are great mechanically but they are a nightmare for rust. I'm goint to paint it AGAIN this summer. It keeps running so I try to stop the body from melting.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ricebox->  I know what you mean about the rust. We had the car ming rust proofed when we got it and its still rusting in some places. I think its time to get some more CLR. 
Of course if I let the engine rust some more it might disintegrate saving me half the effort of a SR20 swap...

You guys have sweet cars. I wish mine could do that. I need to save up lots of money though... and maybe graduating from high school first might help...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You Albertans are lucky. They put SALT on the roads here for 4 months of the year. It eats the metal like crazy.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Why don't you do what i do. Store for the winter that way it gets preserved and in two years it will be one mean killing machine


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> Hey Mario and Charles,
> Yeah you guys provided some awesome motivation to me. Unfortuantely, I hate to exceed my predacessors (sp?), but it is inevitable. I will reign supreme, muhahahaha. Glad to see everyone has come so far. You guys rock!


"Exceed predacessors"? %^&$#@~! 

*reaches through the monitor and smacks john around a bit*

Ah man, If John's ego gets any bigger I may have to use my moderator powers to split this post into two and label the new thread, "John's Ego."


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

mustang302 said:


> *Why don't you do what i do. Store for the winter that way it gets preserved and in two years it will be one mean killing machine *


We drive B12's! How could you survive a winter without burying your B12 in a snowbank once, or parking lot drifting!?! Maybe its a high school thing, but the B12 is the ultimate winter car!!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

more like winter death trap


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Only if you cant drive in winter really good...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *
> 
> We drive B12's! How could you survive a winter without burying your B12 in a snowbank once, or parking lot drifting!?! Maybe its a high school thing, but the B12 is the ultimate winter car!!
> 
> -Nick *


It's so true. I drive through 2 foot high snowbanks, drift around corners and I NEVER get stuck in the winter.


----------

